# PhotoEZ in the UK?



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

Ive just a found a thread about this product and im very interested because it appears a lot faster at producing a screen than the standard emulsion method. Does anyone know of a uk supplier ?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think one of the member's that posted about the photoez kit is located in Australia and another is in the UK but they both ordered theirs from the US: EZScreenPrint


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I think one of the member's that posted about the photoez kit is located in Australia and another is in the UK but they both ordered theirs from the US: EZScreenPrint


Yup, Kath is in Australia (Melbourne) and Raven is in the UK, both ordered from the US.


----------



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Rodney and solmu,

Ive emailed ez to ask about shipping etc.
I never bothered attempting to make a screen with the emulsion method because it takes too long to be cost effective for short runs and im really hoping this ez stuff will be good enough for black shirt jobs that I cannot do at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

It works well for me, I do mostly dark/black shirts. I did ask Shirley about a UK supplier but none so far I'm afraid. Still, you won't find better customer service than at EZScreenprint


----------



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Im going to order some of this today, ive received a quick reply from ez.

Just been watching the 2 video clips on youtube and the guy is using what looks like transparency film, do you get a better result with trans film ?

Also, I would like to keep shipping / tax / duty costs down as low as possible and am considering buying the photoez sheets only, the boards and clips look pretty much standard. Can the other users confirm that there are no other specialist parts needed - just the photoez sheets ?

So far, this is the only screen printing method that im willing to try because it appears that I can have a screen ready in less than an hour.

Any other hints or info would be great, are you using standard or hi res photoez sheets ?

Thanks


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Transparencies are good, they cut your exposure time down to a minute in the sun  but you don't _need_ them. Of all my designs I've only used transparencies on a couple, bog-standard cheap printer paper works well for most occasions. If you have a lot of detail you might want to use transparencies to be sure but I've had good results with a halftone image on white paper 

Oh, I use standard sheets. Biggest tip? Don't forget to take the ruddy protective film off! I lost 2 sheets that way (ok, I'm a slow learner  )


----------



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks,

Ive looked at your website and the designs look great.

If I dont use transparency, how long is the whole process from printing the artwork to having a ready to use screen ?

Sorry for all the questions but just want to make sure before I order.

Thanks


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I assume you're using sunlight to expose? If so, the it takes 5-6 mins to burn the screen. You then soak it in water for 15 mins before washing the unexposed areas out (I use the smooth side of a washing up sponge, wipe gently though  ). Leave to dry, in the sun if possible, to harden the screen. This depends on temp so not a fixed time. I usually leave it for an hour at the least though. You can see when it's dry by holding it up to the light - any damp patches show as lighter than the rest. Once it's dry it's ready to go 

The exposure frame is similar to the clip frames you get for A4 prints, just remember that the sheets are not A4 but US size which is slightly shorter and slightly wider than A4.


----------



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for your reply,

I dont want to rely on sunlight at all. The whole thing has to be done inside and im prepared to make a light box to speed things up.

What I dont want is having to wait several hours, I really need to get the whole process down to no more than an hour otherwise it may be no use. If I get a rush order for next day delivery I cant be waiting several hours to find out if the screen worked or not.

Thanks


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Can't really help where lightboxes are concerned, I don't use them. If you're after one-offs or custom jobs wouldn't vinyl or transfers be better though? These screens are single-image designs, you can't burn a second image with them.


----------



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Vinyl and transfers are no good to me because I would have to vectorize and cut and if its a complicated logo its going to be a real pain. If the ez system works for me then I would buy in bulk to save on costs and transfer the small charge to my customers.

I need an easy, fast, one stop solution for black shirts and so far this is the only method that interests me, apart from dtg which is far too expensive at the moment.

A standard kit and some extra hi res sheets is going to cost me about 50 quid, assuming I get hit for import duty, and im prepared to risk it in the hope that its the solution im looking for.

Thanks


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't know if it's just the weather, but I've lost many screen because leaving them out for only 5 minutes doesn't work. I've had to leave mine out for 13 minutes, even on sunny days!

However, Although not as consistent, the using sunlight is much faster than a lightbox, according to my instruction booklet.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

hi guys,
how many tee shirts can i print out of i photo ez sheet


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

hi guys,
disregard my earlier post, got my answer from another post.


----------

